# IVTV 0.7.0 and 2.6.17 issues

## PyroBoy101

OK, I have a PVR-150 MCE that I installed in my system. The ebuild went fine after I selected all the appropriate kernel modules. I installed the new kernel, and rebooted.

Now the fun part comes when I go to load the module. I modprobe it and get this in dmesg:

```
ivtv:  ==================== START INIT IVTV ====================

ivtv:  version 0.7.0 (tagged release) loading

ivtv:  Linux version: 2.6.17-ck1-r2 SMP preempt mod_unload PENTIUM4 REGPARM gcc- 4.1

ivtv:  In case of problems please include the debug info between

ivtv:  the START INIT IVTV and END INIT IVTV lines, along with

ivtv:  any module options, when mailing the ivtv-users mailinglist.

ivtv0: Autodetected Hauppauge WinTV PVR-150 card (cx23416 based)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:03.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ivtv0: Unreasonably low latency timer, setting to 64 (was 32)

tuner 4-0061: chip found @ 0xc2 (ivtv i2c driver #0)

ivtv0: Failed to load module tveeprom

tveeprom 4-0050: Hauppauge model 26582, rev F0B2, serial# 9307520

tveeprom 4-0050: tuner model is TCL M2523_5N_E (idx 112, type 50)

tveeprom 4-0050: TV standards NTSC(M) (eeprom 0x08)

tveeprom 4-0050: audio processor is CX25843 (idx 37)

tveeprom 4-0050: decoder processor is CX25843 (idx 30)

tveeprom 4-0050: has no radio, has no IR remote

ivtv0: Failed to load module cx25840

ivtv0: Failed to load module wm8775

ivtv0: loaded v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw firmware (262144 bytes)

ivtv0: Encoder revision: 0x02050032

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder MPEG stream: 128 x 32768 buffers (4096KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder YUV stream: 194 x 10800 buffers (2048KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder VBI stream: 120 x 17472 buffers (2048KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder PCM audio stream: 455 x 4608 buffers (2048KB total)

tuner 4-0061: type set to 50 (TCL 2002N)

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000001 not found for command 0xc008561c!

ivtv0: i2c addr 0x44 not found for command 0x4008646f!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000020 not found for command 0x4008646d!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000001 not found for command 0x4008646d!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000001 not found for command 0xc008561c!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000001 not found for command 0xc008561c!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000001 not found for command 0xc008561c!

ivtv0: Initialized Hauppauge WinTV PVR-150, card #0

ivtv:  ====================  END INIT IVTV  ====================

```

The modules that it complains about are infact there and load quietly when I do it myself. 

I've been beating myself over the head with this all evening. Any help would be GREAT!

Thanks!

----------

## Ian

I have this same problem...except I just tried it and it worked...

*scratches head*

I have no idea what I just did, I tried reinstalling the kernel modules (cd /usr/src/linux; make modules modules_install), and when I tried to bring up /dev/video0 in mplayer, I got an image.

I'm quite confused because I tried it a minute before that and I just got static.

Err, well, it's working now, even with MythTV.  I still have some errors in my dmesg, complaining about modules that won't load, but it seems to be working.  I'll try rebooting in a bit, as soon as I finish compiling some stuff, and I'll see if it works after a reboot.

----------

## PyroBoy101

Funny... I just tried it again and now its working but with the same errors...

----------

## Ian

Ok, so I rebooted, and it works!  But I can't change channels, even with ivtv-tune.

Dmesg is still complaining about the modules not loading.  I have another computer with a PVR-250 which was working fine with ivtv-0.7.0 and kernel 2.6.17, I'm not sure about the dmesg errors though.  That computer is currently waiting for a new video card though, so I'm not sure if I'll be able to get it back up and running tonight.

So now I'm stuck watching "America's Got Talent"  :Crying or Very sad: .

----------

## Ian

I had IvTV 0.4.x running on this computer with 2.6.15 before, I've noticed a lot of things changed, like not having to define tuner type, I wonder if I missed a file somewhere?

Does anyone know which files would have to be modified after such an upgrade?

----------

## Ian

Huzzah!

As soon as I posted that I found /etc/modules.d/ivtv, so I tried moving it, and reloading the driver, now I can change channels again!

----------

## PyroBoy101

Now if I could just get YUV video and PCM audio to play remotely in sync...

----------

## Ian

Well this is sure turing into a pain quickly.

I rebooted my computer, reloaded all of them modules, and I cannot change channels again.  At least it's stuck on SciFi now, which sure beats Fox or whatever I was stuck on before.

----------

## jacobmar1ey

I was having trouble setting CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM for a while, but then I figured out I needed to set my config options thusly (in make menuconfig):

<*> Video For Linux

  │ │[*]   Enable Video For Linux API 1 (DEPRECATED)

  │ │---   Enable Video For Linux API 1 compatible Layer 

If it wasn't on the (DEPRECATED) option, there would be no TVEEPROM in my .config at all!

----------

## Caeberos

I am having the same problem except my computer reports

ivtv0: Failed to load module tuner

ivtv0: Failed to load module tda9887

ivtv0: Failed to load module cx25840

ivtv0: Failed to load module wm8775

I am not sure where the first two modules are located, and I have never once been able to get live tv working

----------

## JDCentral

haha - I JUST got this card in the mail, today, and plan on attempting to get it working, tonight.

Wish me luck... I'll let you know how it goes.

----------

## bocacorazon

I have not been able to get the PVR-150 running on a kernel-2.6.17 and ivtv-0.7 on an AMD64 machine

I've found several threads on the issue but none actually resolved...

My dmesg:

```

ivtv:  version 0.7.0 (tagged release) loading

ivtv:  Linux version: 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload gcc-3.4

ivtv:  In case of problems please include the debug info between

ivtv:  the START INIT IVTV and END INIT IVTV lines, along with

ivtv:  any module options, when mailing the ivtv-users mailinglist.

ivtv0: Autodetected Hauppauge WinTV PVR-150 card (cx23416 based)

GSI 23 sharing vector 0xE1 and IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 225

ivtv0: Unreasonably low latency timer, setting to 64 (was 32)

ivtv0: Failed to load module tveeprom

tveeprom 0-0050: Hauppauge model 26032, rev C199, serial# 8296168

tveeprom 0-0050: tuner model is TCL 2002N 5H (idx 99, type 50)

tveeprom 0-0050: TV standards NTSC(M) (eeprom 0x08)

tveeprom 0-0050: audio processor is CX25841 (idx 35)

tveeprom 0-0050: decoder processor is CX25841 (idx 28)

tveeprom 0-0050: has no radio, has IR remote

ivtv0: Failed to load module tuner

ivtv0: Failed to load module tda9887

ivtv0: Failed to load module cx25840

ivtv0: Failed to load module wm8775

ivtv0: loaded v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw firmware (262144 bytes)

ivtv0: Encoder revision: 0x02050032

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder MPEG stream: 128 x 32768 buffers (4096KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder YUV stream: 194 x 10800 buffers (2048KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder VBI stream: 120 x 17472 buffers (2048KB total)

ivtv0: Allocate DMA encoder PCM audio stream: 455 x 4608 buffers (2048KB total)

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000001 not found for command 0xc008561c!

ivtv0: i2c addr 0x44 not found for command 0x4008646f!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000020 not found for command 0x4008646d!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000001 not found for command 0x4008646d!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000001 not found for command 0xc008561c!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000001 not found for command 0xc008561c!

ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000001 not found for command 0xc008561c!

ivtv0: Initialized Hauppauge WinTV PVR-150, card #0

```

file /bin/bash

```

/bin/bash: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, AMD x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped

```

modinfo ivtv

```

version:        0.7.0 (tagged release)

license:        GPL

description:    CX23415/CX23416 driver

author:         Kevin Thayer, Chris Kennedy, Hans Verkuil

parm:           ivtv_first_minor:Set minor assigned to first card

parm:           newi2c:Use new I2C implementation

                         default is 1 (yes)

parm:           max_dec_osd_buffers:Max Dec OSD Buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 2

parm:           dec_osd_buffers:Dec OSD buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 1

parm:           max_dec_vbi_buffers:Max Dec VBI Buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 1

parm:           dec_vbi_buffers:Dec VBI buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 1

parm:           max_dec_yuv_buffers:Max Dec YUV Buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 1

parm:           dec_yuv_buffers:Dec YUV buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 1

parm:           max_dec_mpg_buffers:Max Dec MPG Buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 1

parm:           dec_mpg_buffers:Dec MPG buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 1

parm:           max_pcm_buffers:Max Enc PCM Buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 16

parm:           pcm_buffers:Enc PCM buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 2

parm:           max_vbi_buffers:Max Enc VBI Buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 16

parm:           vbi_buffers:Enc VBI Buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 2

parm:           max_yuv_buffers:Max Enc YUV Buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 32

parm:           yuv_buffers:Enc YUV Buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 2

parm:           max_mpg_buffers:Max Enc MPG Buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 16

parm:           mpg_buffers:Enc MPG Buffers (in megs)

                        Default: 4

parm:           ivtv_dfw:Decoder firmware image

                        Default: v4l-cx2341x-dec.fw

parm:           ivtv_efw:Encoder firmware image

                        Default: v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw

parm:           ivtv_yuv_threshold:If ivtv_yuv_mode is 2 (auto) then playback content as

                progressive if src height <= ivtv_yuvthreshold

                        Default: 480

parm:           ivtv_yuv_mode:Specify the yuv playback mode:

                        0 = interlaced

                        1 = progressive

                        2 = auto

                        Default: 0 (interlaced)

parm:           ivtv_pci_latency:Change the PCI latency to 64 if lower: 0 = No, 1 = Yes,

                        Default: Yes

parm:           ivtv_dynbuf:Specify using Dynamic Buffers: 0 = No, 1 = Yes,

                        Default: No

parm:           ivtv_debug:Debug level (bitmask). Default: errors only

                        (ivtv_debug = 511 gives full debugging)

parm:           ntsc:Set NTSC standard: M, J, K

parm:           secam:Set SECAM standard: B, G, H, D, K, L, LC

parm:           pal:Set PAL standard: B, G, H, D, K, I, M, N, Nc

parm:           cardtype:Only use this option if your card is not detected properly.

                Specify card type:

                         1 = WinTV PVR 250

                         2 = WinTV PVR 350

                         3 = WinTV PVR-150 or PVR-500

                         4 = AVerMedia M179

                         5 = YUAN MPG600/Kuroutoshikou iTVC16-STVLP

                         6 = YUAN MPG160/Kuroutoshikou iTVC15-STVLP

                         7 = YUAN PG600/DIAMONDMM PVR-550 (CX Falcon 2)

                         8 = Adaptec AVC-2410

                         9 = Adaptec AVC-2010

                        10 = NAGASE TRANSGEAR 5000TV

                        11 = AOpen VA2000MAX-STN6

                        12 = YUAN MPG600GR/Kuroutoshikou CX23416GYC-STVLP

                        13 = I/O Data GV-MVP/RX

                        14 = I/O Data GV-MVP/RX2E

                        15 = GOTVIEW PCI DVD

                        16 = GOTVIEW PCI DVD2 Deluxe

                        17 = Yuan MPC622

                        18 = Digital Cowboy DCT-MTVP1

                        Default: Autodetect

parm:           radio:Enable or disable the radio. Use only if autodetection

                        fails. 0 = disable, 1 = enable

parm:           tuner:Tuner type selection,

                        see tuner.h for values

parm:           yuv_fixup:Toggles conversion of Hauppauge

                        Macroblock NV12 to NV12

parmtype:       newi2c:int

parmtype:       max_dec_osd_buffers:int

parmtype:       max_dec_vbi_buffers:int

parmtype:       max_dec_yuv_buffers:int

parmtype:       max_dec_mpg_buffers:int

parmtype:       max_pcm_buffers:int

parmtype:       max_vbi_buffers:int

parmtype:       max_yuv_buffers:int

parmtype:       max_mpg_buffers:int

parmtype:       dec_osd_buffers:int

parmtype:       dec_vbi_buffers:int

parmtype:       dec_yuv_buffers:int

parmtype:       dec_mpg_buffers:int

parmtype:       pcm_buffers:int

parmtype:       vbi_buffers:int

parmtype:       yuv_buffers:int

parmtype:       mpg_buffers:int

parmtype:       ivtv_first_minor:int

parmtype:       ivtv_dfw:charp

parmtype:       ivtv_efw:charp

parmtype:       ivtv_yuv_threshold:int

parmtype:       ivtv_yuv_mode:int

parmtype:       ivtv_pci_latency:int

parmtype:       ivtv_dynbuf:int

parmtype:       ivtv_debug:int

parmtype:       ntsc:string

parmtype:       secam:string

parmtype:       pal:string

parmtype:       cardtype:array of int

parmtype:       radio:array of bool

parmtype:       tuner:array of int

parmtype:       yuv_fixup:int

srcversion:     F969036064F79D72612388A

alias:          pci:v00004444d00000016sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v00004444d00000803sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        tveeprom,i2c-core,i2c-algo-bit

vermagic:       2.6.17-gentoo-r4 SMP mod_unload gcc-3.4

```

make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="X qt alsa dvd cdr mysql samba -gtk -gnome -gtk2 encode automount ffmpeg hal dbus jpeg lirc nvidia mp3 mpeg opengl png python readline v4l mythtv apache2 usb real mp3"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/"

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=hauppauge"

```

I am trying to set the tuner manually but I cannot find the numbers for the 150 NTSC tuners

```

nina modules.d # grep Hauppauge /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4/include/media/tuner.h

#define TUNER_TCL_2002MB                55      /* Hauppauge PVR-150 PAL */

#define TUNER_PHILIPS_FQ1216AME_MK4     56      /* Hauppauge PVR-150 PAL */

#define TUNER_PHILIPS_FQ1236A_MK4       57      /* Hauppauge PVR-500MCE NTSC */

#define TUNER_SAMSUNG_TCPN_2121P30A     70      /* Hauppauge PVR-500MCE NTSC */

```

my lsmod:

```

ivtv                  176656  0

nvidia               5420052  12

snd_seq_midi            8768  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       8640  0

snd_emux_synth         31488  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         7936  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_event      8768  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi

snd_seq_midi_emul       7872  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq                49824  5 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq_midi_emul

snd_pcm_oss            38880  0

snd_mixer_oss          16704  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_emu10k1           111364  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            22880  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         99416  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_bus            4608  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                80328  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device          8204  4 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              21448  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          9744  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            5888  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               9864  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    50504  12 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

i2c_algo_bit           10248  1 ivtv

tveeprom               17232  1 ivtv

i2c_core               19776  4 ivtv,nvidia,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

```

I'll apreciate any input you might have.

Thanks

[/code]

----------

## jacobmar1ey

 *bocacorazon wrote:*   

> I have not been able to get the PVR-150 running on a kernel-2.6.17 and ivtv-0.7 on an AMD64 machine
> 
> I've found several threads on the issue but none actually resolved...
> 
> My dmesg:
> ...

 

I found that trying to modprobe things in the v4l modules directory in /lib/modules would load certain modules, which after unloading and loading the ivtv module, would resolve those i2c hardware messages. I can check when I get home which helped on my PVR-250.

----------

## bilbravo

 *Caeberos wrote:*   

> I am having the same problem except my computer reports
> 
> ivtv0: Failed to load module tuner
> 
> ivtv0: Failed to load module tda9887
> ...

 

Make sure those are set as <M> in your kernel config.  Just open your .config file (/usr/src/linux/.config) and search for those modules.

Ian:

I'm having the same issue as you, get a picture but can't change channels.  Any update on your situation?

----------

## darkpenguin

Good Morning guys.

Has anyone gotten this problem resolved?  I started a thread here :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-499629.html

It looks like PyroBoy is having the same issue as I, and is also using gcc 4.1.  I have had a few replies to my thread of people that have ivtv working with the 2.6.17 kernel, but they are also using the gcc 3.4.x.[/glep]

----------

